# Collard Dip



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I started making a dip with collards a few years back and now my family wants me to make it every Christmas.

1 pound of collards
1 package of Knor Vegetable Recipe Mix
16 ounces of sour cream
1 cup of mayo
1 bunch of green onions
2 dashes of Worchestershire sauce

Cook collards. Drain well and refrigerate until cold. Chop collards into fine pieces. Combine the remaining ingredients with the collards and chill for at least 2 hours.

We eat our dip with Frito Scoops. The whole family loves it.


----------

